# Mouse not working



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi to all. Mouse working good in the console but after starting X session not working. Here is the xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option	       "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/x11/fonts/TrueType/
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option      "xkbLayout" "us,ru"
	Option	    "xkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toogle,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

The moused is working. Where could be the problem?


----------



## trh411 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Mouse do not working*

Are you using sysutils/hal and devel/dbus? If so, do you have them enabled in /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable=yes
dbus_enable=yes
```
and did you reboot after installing x11/Xorg or start the services manually?


----------



## protocelt (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Mouse do not working*

Also remove:

```
Option          "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```
 from xorg.conf as well. It will not help.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

It's actually worse than nothing: AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input.


----------



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hmm, previously worked without hal... now you are using it too, right?

Yep, now working, thanks.


----------



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

The keyboard switching not working


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

time1 said:
			
		

> Hmm, previously worked without hal... now you are using it too, right?



No, it is not even installed here.  x11-wm/xfce4 does not require it like Gnome or KDE.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

time1 said:
			
		

> The keyboard switching not working



Please give details.


----------



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I can change the keyboard layout from the console (the parameter us,ru OR ru,us) but keyboard key-combination grp:alt_shift_toogle do not works. And i use IceWM, after using intel driver need hal...


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

Please read that link I posted above.  x11-servers/xorg-server has an option to build without HAL support, or you can just turn on AutoAddDevices.

The way the keyboard works should not have changed, but I have no experience with non-English keyboard layouts and can't really suggest anything there.


----------



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

The keyboard is working, but the keyboard layout switching is not, so I should enter every time for example


```
setxkbmap -layout us
```


----------



## protocelt (Feb 1, 2014)

time1 said:
			
		

> The keyboard is working, but the keyboard layout switching is not, so i should enter every time for example
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I'm not familiar with different keyboard layouts, but you could try using the following in xorg.conf instead of using setxkbmap: 
	
	



```
Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier  "Keyboard0"
   Driver      "kbd"
   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"
   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"
   Option   "XkbLayout"   "us,ru"
   Option   "XkbOptions"   "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
EndSection
```


----------



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

No, NOO works... When I switch to intel driver it ceased. Now it no works  :q      
I need every time use console command to switch from one layout to another. May be there is the program that can "connect" keyboard combinations and the commands? Hmm, I'll look to the WM config.


----------

